# allitersonance vs. Coloursfall



## Sylph (Feb 4, 2015)

> Originally Posted by allitersonance View Post
> For Coloursfall, except actually canon.
> 
> Format: 2v2 doubles
> ...


[size=+2]*allitersonance vs Coloursfall*[/size]

*allitersonance's active squad*

 *Potato lacrimosa* the genderless Porygon <Trace> @ Up-Grade
 *Backfire* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Quicksilver* the female Togetic <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Daenerys* the female Zweilous <Hustle> @ Exp. Share
 *Needle* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Draco Meteor* the male Clefairy <Magic Guard> @ Moon Stone
 *Combustible Lemon* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Legendary* the male Growlithe <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Ryouko* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Corpse Warblade* the female Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg


*Coloursfall's active squad*

 *Fulgora* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone
 *L'Arc-en-Ciel* the male Togekiss <Serene Grace> @ Electirizer
 *Stitch* the female Sableye <Keen Eye>
 *Haikili* the female Pichu <Static> @ Amulet Coin
 *Sundae Swirl* the female Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Elion* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Charles* the male Frillish <Cursed Body>
 *Macbeth* the male Fennekin <Magician>
 *Baymax* the male Goomy <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *Shouldra* the female Honedge <No Guard> @ Lucky Egg

Colours Sends out
allitersonance Sends out and Attacks
Colours Attacks


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 4, 2015)

*Shouldra* and *Baymax*, you're up!

someone draw an goomy wielding a honedge i'm too lazy to do so


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 4, 2015)

Draco Meteor and Legendary, let's go.

Legendary first. Fire blast at Shouldra, unless it's blocked or it's raining or you've already hit twice, in which case dragonbreath at Baymax. If you're targeting Baymax but it's blocked, set up a 15% substitute as long as you don't already have one. Subs aren't blocks, anything else that prevents you from landing your move successfully is.

Fire Blast @Shouldra / Dragonbreath @Baymax / Substitutex3

Draco, safeguard until it works.

If it's raining by the time it's your turn to do an action, sunny day. Otherwise, let's start off your career as a dragonslayer with a moonblast at Baymax. If you're blocked from attacking Baymax, though, go ahead and throw up a sunny day if it's not already sunny.

Safeguard ~ Safeguard / Sunny Day / Moonblast @Baymax ~ Safeguard / Sunny Day / Moonblast @Baymax


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 5, 2015)

Shouldra, lead in with an *Autotomize* to bring you up to speed. Then, focus on Draco Meteor with a few *Iron Head*s.

Baymax, start with a Confide on Legendary to soften the blows a little, then slap him around with Water Pulse a little.

Shouldra: *Autotomize ~ Iron Head @ Draco Meteor x2*
Baymax: *Confide @ Legendary / Water Pulse @ Legendary x2*


----------

